# Solid Silver Wall-plugs & IEC Receptacles



## Claudie (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone ever run across anything like this?

http://www.stealthaudiocables.com/products/wp.htm


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 25, 2011)

They are very expensive. 

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 26, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> They are very expensive.
> 
> Jim


An don't offer a real benefit. Extremely high end sound gear works perfectly well with brass connections for power. That may not be true for the signal end, feeding from the preamp to the amp, or from other devices to the preamp. I would consider those items a complete waste of money.

Harold


----------

